

Pirate To Join European Parliament As Youngest Member - Tsiolkovsky
https://torrentfreak.com/pirate-to-join-european-parliament-as-youngest-member-111120

======
Fliko
Youngest member of current parliament and female, it's awesome to have variety
in the seats.

------
billpatrianakos
She sounds like a bright, reasonable young lady. I wish her success. I'm
wondering though if maybe they'd get more votes if they didn't call themselves
the Pirate Party. I mean, they can talk about their various political
positions all they want but their name will make them seem like a single issue
party. Their electorate care about the same things any electorate cares about.
Health care, the economy, and just putting food on the table. I think that's
pretty universal. The Pirate Party needs to broaden its audience if they'd
like to gain more seats faster and change that name. It comes off as a
gimmick.

~~~
tiles
One might argue that they've gotten so much exposure so far _because_ they are
called the Pirate Party. (The name is alluring. It's exciting to read they
have a member in Parliament because it's so contrary to what you expect.)
Pretty good advertising.

The desirable outcome isn't that they become the most popular party, but that
more parties begin to adopt more of the sensibilities of the Pirate Party,
which would suit people who prefer to align themselves to less excitingly-
named but more powerful groups.

~~~
nextparadigms
That reminds of Google's strategy with Chrome. But just like Chrome, even if
they don't pursue to be the most popular party, they might just get there if
the other parties keep shooting themselves in the foot with laws like SOPA.

~~~
guard-of-terra
That used to be Google's strategy with Chrome; right now it they perhaps DO
pursue to be the most popular browser. It is becoming so, anyway.

~~~
seabee
I doubt Google expected people to flock to Chrome quite as much as they did.
If you get that momentum you'd be a fool to squander it.

